# Looking to Hire guide for the day



## MOJOE15 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been fishing this area on and off the last 8 years. These last two fishing seasons I have seem to lost my fishing IQ. I have my own boat and looking to hire a better fisherman than I. I prefer someone with tons of experience and looking to be a be patient and teach me techniques. I am not looking to scrape every bit of knowledge from you. Please PM and will set up a meeting to ensure compatibility. Fishing out of Destin Pass


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what are you looking to catch? reef fish? trolling? what type of fishing?


----------



## MOJOE15 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mostly bottom fishing


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt Delynn is the best around


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bottom fishing this year has been spotty for us. Even the elusive red snapper were... well... elusive. Boat problems, weather, weddings, etc have resulted in an empty freezer. Planning on some great fall fishing on the Edge. Wreck anchor, a bunch of chum, and relaxing catching. Without a hundred boats encroaching. Ah... can't wait.


----------

